# Who targets carp on the fly?



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

Last season I really started getting into fly fishing. Caught a few hundred bluegills in ponds and lakes. Caught a few bass and one crappie. 

This season I would love to get many more of those species but also would love to get some carp on the fly. 

I know Ross Lake has quite a few carp as well as below the dam at Paint Creek, it is nearly impossible to throw jigs for Saugeyes for more than a couple hours without snagging one. 

So my question is where should I be fishing, when and with what? I have read plenty of articles on carp fishing with flies but just wanted some feedback from you all and what has worked well for you.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I did it years ago. Black colored flies work wonders. Also if you chum them up with bread just use a small circle hook and rig a small piece of bread to float that's a guaranteed catch


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

DHower08 said:


> I did it years ago. Black colored flies work wonders. Also if you chum them up with bread just use a small circle hook and rig a small piece of bread to float that's a guaranteed catch


I think I have some black wooly buggers I may give those a try.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Cicada fly they like um a lot


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I like fishing after spawn in mid/ late May near me and mainly fish smaller rivers and crks. For me the fish below spillways are some of the harder fish to catch, the can often be large but they see a lot of activity(spillways near me) and will be on high alert
Most importantly, Make sure you target fish that are tailing or actively feeding, they're pretty spooky and sometimes picky in clear water.
In areas with lots of crawfish I like small craw patterns, stallcup crazy-dad is one of my favs.
Others flies that work for me are the red tail black betty, trouser worm or any damsel fly imitation can work. 
Pre spawn -- rubber leg stone flies have produced for me.
Good luck and btw if you search the last 3-4 pages of this forum and the "what are you catching" thread you'll find pics of flies and plenty of pretty gold fish.


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

They can be very spooky but I have caught a few late in the steelhead season. They seem to like an egg sucking leach pattern


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

I TARGET them and then let my arrow fly.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Caught some while fishing for river smallmouth. Olive, rusty brown and dark blue crayfish patterns dragged along the bottom of streams. Smallmouth will often follow carp around and catch insects and crayfish that the carp churn up. Have also caught a few on a large dry or small popper in lakes and ponds. Carp are easily spooked so presentation is critical.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Um, not a purist way, but.......canned corn. 

If you're fishing a lake, throw a handful out and watch the tails turn! Couple kernels on a BARBLESS hook, as they are an absolute PAIN to get out of a carp.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Try the shallow headwaters of every Ohio lake in the next month or so. Use black or brown woolies and site fish for them. They are extremely skittish so don't cast too close.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

There is a guy I have seen on rocky river metroparks fishing reports that I think fly fishes carp. Has caught a large goldfish too I believe. His name is Nate. Not sure if he comes to this forum.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Here in Dayton around the end of may, early June the mulberries start dropping.....Find a mulberry tree that hangs over a river or lake and the carp will be stacked up under it.....They are very aggressive sucking the mulberries off the surface. I tie up some purple deer hair bugs and cast them under the tree....as several people have already mentioned, carp can be very skittish...one bad cast and they all disappear.

Mike


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I used to catch large carp in Sandusky bay with flies. Fresh water bonefish.


----------

